# KYB GR-2s vs. Monroe Sens-A-Tracs



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

The KYBs seem to be the most reasonably-priced struts on the market, at
least for my car, a 95 Nissan 200SX SE-R. Tire Rack quotes these at $215
for a set of 4, including shipping. But I've heard that despite their
advertising claims of blending a smooth ride with great handling, they ride
like crap, or like a truck, especially at low speeds. Others claims they
ride much better after they're worn-in a bit. Opinions?
On the other hand, there's always Sears, which is now Monroe's main dealer,
and their Sens-a-trac struts go for $70 at each corner, plus $45 to install
each one. Plus there's the mandatory 4-wheel alignment that comes with
changing the fronts, which is $60. Does this sound reasonable? Seems
pretty expensive for a conventional strut (the KYBs are gas-charged, which
is supposedly more sophisticated).
Which has a better blend of ride/handling? Anyone live in the California
bay area and know better automotive shops than Sears?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

sears always charges up the ass. for labor and all that crap..

well i tell you.. do the strut change yourself. its very easy.. then just take it to a shop to get it aligned. why spend them on the 70 bux on the gr2's when you can get the agx adjustables for the same price look around.. trust me.. youll be happy you did.


*edit*

your going to want to get the sentra b13's front struts as they give you more travel thant the b14 struts then just get the rear b14 struts.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

#1. 
KYB GR2s are probably what Nissan used in the first place for OEM strus/shocks. They ride almost identically as stocks (just a little firmer but it may just be the fact that anyone who changed to GR2s had the stock struts/shocks gone by then) and are in no way harsh or whatever.

#2.
Monroes are nice as stock replacements but several people have tried them in the old days and there seemed to be a consensus that they deteriorate faster than GR2s.

#3.
KYG AGX area much better replacement but there is NO WAY you can get it anywhere close to the GR2 price. Cheapest I have seen them is around US$370 so they ar close to 75% MORE than GR2s.

#4. 
If anyone can find a place with AGXs costing US$2xx, LET ME KNOW.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *
> 
> your going to want to get the sentra b13's front struts as they give you more travel thant the b14 struts then just get the rear b14 struts.
> 
> *


You might want to double check the b13 front strut info. I posted earlier about it and supposedly it only gains more travel than the b14 front strut if you are running Ground Control coil-overs.

Check out this thread:
* http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5093 *


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Big agreement here. My experience with anything from Monroe is they crap out on you in short order. Same with Gabriel.

However, the KYB's I put on my last car has been going great for over 60K. Yes, the ride is firm, but it is really stable on the freeway. Too bad city streets are so pothole'd.

Dave
FWIW, all my Nissan have had Tokico's as OEM


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

actually nissan uses mcpherson struts as oem. and they still are using them


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Probedude said:


> *FWIW, all my Nissan have had Tokico's as OEM *


Figures!!! I think mine were Tokico's as well. Another one of those mental lapses!

Chris

PS. Please, do NOT respond to the "other" post here.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *actually nissan uses mcpherson struts as oem. and they still are using them *


Macpherson struts are just a design name, like double wishbone. They are not a brand like KYB, Koni or Tokico.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i used to have the GR-2s on my b12, rode really nice. i had stock suspension, other than the shocks. i think the GR-2s are stock on stuff like acuras and lexus and stuff... somethin like that was stated in the jcwhitney catalog. BTW they're selling GR-2s for 63 and 69 (f, r) and AGXs for 130, 100 (f, r) thats pretty good pricing


----------

